# 2.5 Pounds at 6.5 months - how much bigger?



## NC_Girl

So, my boy is 2.5 pounds today at six and a half months. He came from normal size parents, he eats well, and is about right for his frame, not skinny or fat. He is just so tiny! 

I would love to see him gain 2 or 3 pounds but realistically, can I expect more than about a 25% increase in size at this age? This is what the vet tells me is the most I should expect is around 3.5 pounds when completely filled out. She says that most maltese are pretty much at their adult weight by 8 - 9 months. I would love to see him get to 4 or 5 pounds but I am thinking it is unlikely?


----------



## munchkn8835

Ollie is a larger maltese....10 lbs. Where are you in NC?


----------



## NC_Girl

Just outside Raleigh but Kito is from Cherub in Texas. Where are you in NC?


----------



## Ladysmom

Your breeder should know her lines and would be the best person to advise you. Some lines grow quickly and are finished by 8-9 months, but some are slow growers and even grow in the second year.

Has he had a bile acids test? All Maltese puppies should have one, but it is especially important in a tiny one like yours to rule out liver disease as the cause of his small size.


----------



## NC_Girl

No, my vet said nothing at all about it. I see you are in NC also. Is there a good small dog vet east of Winston Salem you can recommend?


----------



## NC_Girl

As for the breeder, both parents are normal size, the dad was an Korean import so not sure how much how much background they have on him. 

I would be devastated to find out he had health issues. I have fallen completely in love with this little guy.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88

Hi....You cannot predict a pups full growth at 6 months of age. He can grow up until 2 years of age. I am sure he will be fine even though he is at this weight now. Enjoy your little boy and don't be concerned about his weight. He will be fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Malt Shoppe

My first Maltese, Truffles, weighed 2.5 lb at 6 months of age also. She grew to 3.5 lb til a few years later when she acquired an autoimmune problem, then she gradually went to 4.5 lb due to the med she was on. I blame the autoimmune problem on the booster shots we are encouraged to see they get. I thought I was doing the right thing by getting her those shots; I believe that is wrong.

Otherwise, she was healthy and adorable. I wouldn't worry about him being tiny, you just need to know how to care for him; but that is true of all Maltese in my opinion; they are always 'babies'.


----------



## Ladysmom

NC_Girl said:


> No, my vet said nothing at all about it. I see you are in NC also. Is there a good small dog vet east of Winston Salem you can recommend?


I moved down to Pinehurst a few years ago but lived in Raleigh for over ten years. I absolutely loved my vets in Raleigh and would highly recommend them! Dr. Chessie Green and Dr. Suzy Brink kept my old Lady going until almost 16 in spite of very serious serious health issues.

North Raleigh Vet Animal Hospital - Falls Village Veterinary Hospital


----------



## maggieh

From 6 months to about 15 months, Sweetness doubled her weight. She was around 6.5 pounds at a year and currently is just over 7 pounds. I don't remember what her six month weight was but she definitely kept growing.

If he hasn't been adding weight consistently, you should consider a BAT to rule out any problems.


----------



## The A Team

It's so hard to predict a dog's adult weight!

Ava was around 2 1/2 lbs at 5 months....well probably closer to 2 lbs.

....she is now almost 4 years old and weighs a bit over 3 1/2 lbs. There are so many factors that play into their growth, guess you'll just have to wait and see :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss

Lisi weighed 3.2 lbs. at 6 months so your puppy sounds really small. She is almost 13 months now & weighs a solid 4.8 pounds. She is truly a little "chow hound."


----------



## Orla

Milo was around 4.9lbs at 6 months and ended up being 5.5lbs for a long time but grew in weight and height after 12 months(he gained a lb after 18 months old and is the perfect weight for him) so your puppy could too.


----------



## Michie

My father used to live in Gastonia,NC! So I've flown into Raleigh quite a few times before he moved back up to NJ. It was so CRAZY in comparison to WA. I looooooove the libraries in NC. The biggest and most beautiful. Waterfalls and fountains and entire floors of microfish! lol There was also a building that lit up when you did the little puzzle or whatever on the outside! I heard that has been vandalized since and you can't do it anymore.


----------



## NC_Girl

Which Library was that? I have never heard of it...

I just measured him and he was six and a half inches at the withers.  So, maybe he will gain more weight as he matures and fills out. He seems perfectly healthy, is a bundle of energy always running around the house, zooms right up the stairs (he is afraid of going down) and has even learned to climb out of his 2' high xpen! I am going to have to put a top on it!!


----------



## Michie

Awww I don't remember what the library was called in Raleigh but my dad said that the reason it is so big was because someone donated everything they saved to it when they passed away.

My father also clarified that the light up building is in Charlotte,NC.. its called ''Touch my building''


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Rocky was 2.5 pounds when we got him at 12 weeks old. He is now a whopping 6.9 pounds. He gained weight in the last six months and he's almost three years old. He's also a picky eater and still put weight on. Maybe he gained right along side of me, ha ha. I can't walk him in this heat, so he's not getting any exercise.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels

Milo was 2.7lbs at 26weeks old. Now he is 13months old and weighs 3.4lbs. He really hasn't grown much for at least the last three months so my guess is yours will be between 3-3.5lbs also? Mimi was 3.5lbs at 26weeks old and now at 13 months, she is 4lbs. She has been going up and down in the last several months from 3.8-4.0lbs.

BTW, I would love to see some pictures of the little one!


----------



## sassy's mommy

I have a friend in Fayetteville and she uses Cape Fear Animal Hospital. 

P.S. we have a home in the Western NC mtns.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Lacie was about 2.9 lbs at 6 months and continued to gain weight until she waround 18-19 months. Her current weight is around 6 lbs.


----------



## Puppy79

That seems very very small to me - Rexy is about 4.2 pounds at 6 months and even he is a little small. Have you tried giving him a higher calorie puppy food? Or maybe adding people food to it? My friend adopted the sister to my puppy and she's only 3.5 lbs and their vet is very worried about her weight at this age and suggested the supplement her diet to get her to eat more calories. I'd do whatever you can to get your pup more calories - though certainly consult your vet.


----------



## denise&chico

*baby weight*

My Bela is almost 14 weeks and is 2.7 pounds what do you think she will be grown 6pounds?


----------



## Just A Girl

Daisy is huge compared to most of y'all's dogs! And also compared to Cupcake. 
Daisy weighs just over 9 lbs & she'll be a year & a half next week. Cupcake only weighs 6 lbs, & they are estimating her to be 4 y/o, but I think she's only like 2 or 3, but I'm not an expert, obviously. But when I take her to my vet next week to get her sutures out, I am going to ask them for a second opinion on the age. She just seems very young to me but what do I know?


----------



## Lulu's dad

http://www.maltesemaniac.com/puppy-weight-chart.html
Maybe try using the chart on the link to get an idea of her adult weight. I cannot say whether it is accurrate or not, but it is there!


----------



## Just A Girl

Just A Girl said:


> Daisy is huge compared to most of y'all's dogs! And also compared to Cupcake.
> Daisy weighs just over 9 lbs & she'll be a year & a half next week. Cupcake only weighs 6 lbs, & they are estimating her to be 4 y/o, but I think she's only like 2 or 3, but I'm not an expert, obviously. But when I take her to my vet next week to get her sutures out, I am going to ask them for a second opinion on the age. She just seems very young to me but what do I know?


 
I'm quoting myself for two reasons: 1). I went to my vet this past Monday because it appeared that Cupcake had ear mites (she did). I go back tomorrow to get her sutures out & to have her ears re-checked. They looks a million times better. 
While I was there last week, I asked my vet what they thought about Cupcake's age. My vet thinks she's around two, maybe 3 at the most, but she thinks closer to two. 

2). I have always questioned whether or not Daisy is full-blooded maltese. I don't really care, because I love her to pieces, but I just don't think she's pure maltese. I questioned it when I got her because she was so much less than what any maltese that I came across were priced at. She also didn't have papers, which I thought might have been the reason she was cheaper; but I also thought she didn't have papers because she probably wasn't purebred. I really didn't care because I never had any plans to show or breed her or anything like that. I just wanted her for a pet, so I was just like "whatever, who cares."
Once she was about 8 months old, I thought Daisy was big for a maltese, but I didn't question it because I have a purebred miniature schnauzer who is big for her breed. So now that I have found this forum, it has made me start wondering again whether or not Daisy is a maltese mix. Someone mentioned in another thread some backyard breeders will mix a maltese & a bichon, turning out a larger "maltese". I got Daisy from a backyard breeder (who was selling at a flea market (Canton, for you Texas peeps), (again, this was before I knew any better; I've learned a lot over the past 6 months or so, but I wouldn't trade my Daisy baby for the world) and knowing what I know now, I seriously think she is mixed with a bichon.
I don't really care, I love her so much, but I just would like to know. 
Feel free to share your opinion.


----------



## Cyndilou

Ace is 6 months old and weighs 6 lbs even. Our first fluff was tiny. We lost her when she was just over three yrs old and I got the vet to look up her weight and she was barely 3 lbs. Ace seems so small to me. We didn't realize how tiny Belle was at time because she was all we knew.


----------



## mdbflorida

Wow, weights are all over the place. Boo at 16 weeks was 4.7 and it has been two weeks. So I am sure the little bruiser has put on weight because he is a chow hound and has grown!


----------



## gypsyqueen

I like the maltese standard but I notice a lot of Byb putting out 10 plus pounds. My Nikki the yorkie was 3 pounds at 9 months she is almost eight and weights 4 1/2 pounds. maddie my shihtzu was just under 3 pounds at a year old she is 5 now and weights 5 pounds I think the smaller ones grow until 2 years of age.


----------



## Cyndilou

Since we are talking about weight. This morning I was talking to the lady I bought Ace from. She breeds her dogs in her house which I know now isn't the best place to a curie your baby. She asked how big Ace had gotten I told her six pounds. Not complaint jus answering her question. She said if I had his hair cut he would probably weigh five pounds. What???
As long as they are happy and healthy that's what matters.


----------



## little+bella

If my little Bella weighs 4.2 now and her dad weighed 4lbs, momma was 6lbs, how much will she weigh full grown? How do u really know? Breeder says she shouldnt be over 5 fully grown. Just curious...


----------



## pammy4501

Don't just jump to the assumption that there is a health problem. He could just be on the tiny side. But as Marj said, a BAT test is really important. And some of these health issues are managable for our dogs.


----------



## mdbflorida

I am not sure you can really ever tell. Boo's parents were between 5-7lbs. The mom was on the bigger side. Boo who is now 4 1/2 weeks old is already 6 lb! Big one hahaha


----------



## StevieB

Just A Girl said:


> I'm quoting myself for two reasons: 1). I went to my vet this past Monday because it appeared that Cupcake had ear mites (she did). I go back tomorrow to get her sutures out & to have her ears re-checked. They looks a million times better.
> While I was there last week, I asked my vet what they thought about Cupcake's age. My vet thinks she's around two, maybe 3 at the most, but she thinks closer to two.
> 
> 2). I have always questioned whether or not Daisy is full-blooded maltese. I don't really care, because I love her to pieces, but I just don't think she's pure maltese. I questioned it when I got her because she was so much less than what any maltese that I came across were priced at. She also didn't have papers, which I thought might have been the reason she was cheaper; but I also thought she didn't have papers because she probably wasn't purebred. I really didn't care because I never had any plans to show or breed her or anything like that. I just wanted her for a pet, so I was just like "whatever, who cares."
> Once she was about 8 months old, I thought Daisy was big for a maltese, but I didn't question it because I have a purebred miniature schnauzer who is big for her breed. So now that I have found this forum, it has made me start wondering again whether or not Daisy is a maltese mix. Someone mentioned in another thread some backyard breeders will mix a maltese & a bichon, turning out a larger "maltese". I got Daisy from a backyard breeder (who was selling at a flea market (Canton, for you Texas peeps), (again, this was before I knew any better; I've learned a lot over the past 6 months or so, but I wouldn't trade my Daisy baby for the world) and knowing what I know now, I seriously think she is mixed with a bichon.
> I don't really care, I love her so much, but I just would like to know.
> Feel free to share your opinion.


Gaaahhh! Canton 😝. Doesn't that make you sick now that you know the truth? I know you wouldn't trade your baby for the world though. My guy is 12lbs and curly so I think he's for sure got bichon in him. He came from a (Garland area) BYB who dumped him at the pound when he was past the puppy stage, probably sells at Canton). I keep thinking I'd like to get a DNA test, but then I just rather spend the money on other fun stuff for him like expensive grooming shears.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB

And to the OP, he may just be tiny. But a BAT would not be a bad idea. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TobyC's Mom

Our Toby is a big 9 lbs now. He is 8 mos. old and he weighed about 5and half at 6 mos..and yea I was wondering if how much more he will get before he stops growing.????


----------

